# Handicap question - Pairs Matchplay



## Adrena1in (May 26, 2009)

Probably should've found out the answer to this prior to playing in the two matches I've played (and lost) so far...!

How does the handicapping work?  Take Saturday, where I was playing with a partner who plays off 11, against two chaps on 8 and 18.  I'm on 16.

My partner got 2 shots, I got 6, bloke on 18 got 8.  Now, does that mean my partner got shots on holes with a SI of 1 and 2, I got shots on holes up to SI 6, and other bloke got shots on holes up to SI 8?

Not being aware of the rules, and not paying attention to the SI on the holes, I made the mistake of picking up my marker off one of the greens when I thought we'd lost, only to be told I had a stroke, so had my putt for a half.

What a prat!!


----------



## bobmac (May 26, 2009)

Tim, yes, your right about the shots.
I think youre being a bit hard on yourself (prat)
Its easy to lose track of shots and S.I.
Next time, take a card with you and mark each hole you get a shot


----------



## Adrena1in (May 26, 2009)

Next time, take a card with you...
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I didn't have a card, (my partner kept hold of it), and so didn't know what was what.  My partner and I are both a bit new to it all really, so I didn't ask and he didn't tell.  Towards the end though, even when I was taking 6 or 7 shots to reach a green, and others were there for 2 or 3, I was still waiting until the hole was definitely over, (plus it meant getting in a bit of practise I suppose.)


----------



## Imurg (May 26, 2009)

If one has the card then he should make a point of telling you that you have a shot on a particulat hole. The guy I played doubles with was great at this. It also pays to memorise the holes you get shots at. At my old course I can tell you which holes I get shots at in Stableford but I don't necessarily know the SI at each. Doesn't help in matchplay.......


----------



## freddielong (May 26, 2009)

Tim the shots are worked out from the lowest guys handicap he plays of scratch (so to speak) the shots are then allocated on the difference between his and everyone elses handicap, it also looks like it wasn't a full allocation and you received 3 quarters of the difference. The allocated shots are then received in accordance to the stroke index (2 = si 1+2 etc).


----------



## RGDave (May 26, 2009)

I don't play matchplay in pairs a great deal, but back in the day, I tended to carry a red pen or even highlighter to mark the card on the holes where shots are coming my way.

Nothing worse than seeing your opponents make a hash of it and then trying for a par when a bogey will win the hole 9/10.


----------



## Adrena1in (May 27, 2009)

Nothing worse than seeing your opponents make a hash of it and then trying for a par when a bogey will win the hole 9/10. 

Click to expand...

Oh I don't know, I can think of a few things worse than that!!


----------

